# Magma Leak? The fix is here



## Alex (16/11/14)

Credit to the guys in this thread: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...s_your_magma_rda_leak_i_know_it_does_here_is/






YamatoHD- "All you need is a 2 mm thick steel medical needle. It will go in hard, but that's a good thing

insert it with force with needle cut facing the angle of air channel so it doesn't get blocked. After that saw it off with a knife about 2 mm higher than the hole (like on the picture)

Now you will need to cut a piece off of the needle under 45 degree angle so it would be the same as in the other hole. Insert, saw off and it's done!"

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Useful 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (16/11/14)

Really clever fix, nice find thanks man. Another question, that plastic spacer in between the posts, do you guys take yours out? I wanna take mine to make more space in the well, but worried about the posts bending.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (16/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Really clever fix, nice find thanks man. Another question, that plastic spacer in between the posts, do you guys take yours out? I wanna take mine to make more space in the well, but worried about the posts bending.


That's the insulator, don't remove it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (16/11/14)

Alex said:


> That's the insulator, don't remove it.


Ah k, read somewhere that it was a spacer to keep the posts from bending. Good to know


----------



## Andre (16/11/14)

Alex said:


> That's the insulator, don't remove it.


I am also under the impression that that is just a spacer?


----------



## Alex (16/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Ah k, read somewhere that it was a spacer to keep the posts from bending. Good to know



Ah ok I forgot about the spacer you are talking about, I wouldn't remove it. Looks like it keeps th


Andre said:


> I am also under the impression that that is just a spacer?







I see the part in question, which is indeed a spacer. Which should not be removed imho.


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/11/14)

Andre said:


> I am also under the impression that that is just a spacer?


There is a spacer and insulator. Insulator is under the positive post and spacer is between the posts. I don't know how important the spacer is. I think its to keep the posts stable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (16/11/14)

#14 Gauge Syringe needle (Just tried a 15...too small). I'm a tight drawer so the reduction in airflow wouldn't bother me. Still think machining a well about 1mm from the holes would do a better job


----------



## WHITELABEL (16/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> There is a spacer and insulator. Insulator is under the positive post and spacer is between the posts. I don't know how important the spacer is. I think its to keep the posts stable.


Yeah probably best not to take it out, just wondering if anyone else had, would be nice to have the extra space for juice.



huffnpuff said:


> #14 Gauge Syringe needle (Just tried a 15...too small). I'm a tight drawer so the reduction in airflow wouldn't bother me. Still think machining a well about 1mm from the holes would do a better job


I like dripping through the tip and I think it would still splash into the holes with a well. I've got a 20 gauge I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## huffnpuff (16/11/14)

huffnpuff said:


> #14 Gauge Syringe needle (Just tried a 15...too small). I'm a tight drawer so the reduction in airflow wouldn't bother me. Still think machining a well about 1mm from the holes would do a better job


Or drill the holes out a bit and use 3mm brass tubing which is easier to get hold of here in SA (Most model shops should have)


----------



## huffnpuff (16/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Yeah probably best not to take it out, just wondering if anyone else had, would be nice to have the extra space for juice.
> 
> 
> I like dripping through the tip and I think it would still splash into the holes with a well. I've got a 20 gauge I'll try tomorrow.



20 gauge is just shy of 1mm. Way too small.

Needle Gauge chart:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Needle_gauge_comparison_chart

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## huffnpuff (16/11/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Or drill the holes out a bit and use 3mm brass tubing which is easier to get hold of here in SA (Most model shops should have)


Checked this on mine and Eish, maybe not, the inner wall is too thin for widening the hole any further.


----------



## Alex (16/11/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Checked this on mine and Eish, maybe not, the inner wall is too thin for widening the hole any further.



I gathered from looking at the photo.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/11/14)

it leaks? 

lol, in all seriousness though @Alex thats a pretty slick solution, nice find!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (17/11/14)

Nice find @Alex . Just when I wanted to swop mine . I will keep it now ! Oh and I took the spacer out of mine from the beginning and no problems with it yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (17/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> Nice find @Alex . Just when I wanted to swop mine . I will keep it now ! Oh and I took the spacer out of mine from the beginning and no problems with it yet



Good to know @jtgrey,

I have never owned one of these devices, but I have used them on occasion, and the flavour production does indeed live up to the hype.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/11/14)

Ye the magma is a beast when it comes to flavor! I've found for the best flavor I'm running it with a single 0.8 ohm coil at about 20-25w. The tighter draw of a single coil setup really strengthens the flavor production.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

